# How to strengthen up a half wall



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Add another stud down past the floor joist and nail or bolt it to that. Or use some 12x12" metal shelf brackets under the flooring on both sides.
Be safe, Gary


----------



## ArmchairDIY (Oct 21, 2009)

The stud through the sub floor and down along the joist would be my first choice.


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

*Thru the floor*

We have two half walls in our home. The builder framed these using a 2x8 at the free end (I assume the other studs are 2x4 but I have never cut the dry wall open to check) that passes thru the sub floor and ties to the floor joists in the basement ceiling area.

These have always been rock steady.


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

If this floor is some type of wood flooring, can you just drive screws right through the floor to the floor joists? Or should part of the wood flooring be removed first?


----------



## Augie Dog (Oct 22, 2009)

Since the last stud is directly over a joist, you can cut a small slot at the end of the wall and slip in a framing strap and nail it to the joist. Come back up to the wall and nail the strap to the face of the last stud while it is nice and plumb.
Applying 1/2" ply wood to one side or both will also firm it up too. 

A Simpson ST30 or so would be fine.


----------



## zetti1102 (Aug 3, 2009)

I was able to find a nice thick L bracket at my local hardware store and decided to try that first. Its about 2' x 2'. I screwed it to the joist, plumbed up the wall then screwed it to the face of the stud and its rock solid. Thanks for everyone help!


----------

